# TC Club Membership Not Working?



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I joined the TC Club yesterday and paid through PayPal and received a confirmation email but I am still not a member yet. I need the extra PM box space stat!

I can supply the subscription number off the receipt if needed.


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

You should be all set now - thanks for letting us know!


----------

